# Bear skull mounting



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Picked my skull up from Packout today. Looking for a great way to display it. I'm considering something like that pictured but not 100%.

Right now the lower jaw is zip tied shut, how do people make these stay open if desired? Glue the joint?

Anyone have any other mount or display ideas?
















Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I mounted my bear skull in a similar fashion. I made my own platform using some oval and rectangular cuts I bought at Hobby Lobby (they still had bark on the trim and I thought they looked outdoorsy). I left my jaw zip tied.


----------

